# Alternativen zu Lomboz und MyEclipse



## siba (10. Jul 2006)

Gibt es Alternativen zu Lomboz? Kann man mit JBoss und Geronimo Webprojekte anlegen?


----------



## RaoulDuke (10. Jul 2006)

"Lomboz" kannte ich bis gerade noch garnicht, scheint aber ein Aufsatz für Eclipse zu sein. Also eine Entwicklungsumgebung. JBOSS ist ein Applikationsserver, Geronimo ebenfalls.

Wenn du eine alternative Entwicklungsumgebung suchst, dann könntest du dir mal Netbeans angucken.


----------



## siba (10. Jul 2006)

Mit Lomboz kann man jsp erstellen ?! Was macht ein Applikationsserver? Ich weiß eigentlich nur, daß man mit JBoss EJB erstllen kann! Kann man mit JBoss auch ein Webprojekt anlegen? Oder ein jsp erstellen und ein Servlet kompilieren? Was macht NetBeans?


----------



## RaoulDuke (10. Jul 2006)

JBOSS ist ein Server, darauf kann man Applikationen laufen lassen, aber nicht erstellen.

Und wie ich eben schon sagte, Netbeans ist eine Entwicklungsumgebung. Damit kann man ein Applikation erstellen. (Wenn man programmieren kann.)

Vielleicht solltest du dich erstmal mit den Grundlagen beschäftigen und nicht gleich mit EJB anfangen.


----------



## siba (10. Jul 2006)

Hallo!

Ist Netbeans eine Alternative zu Eclipse? Die Grundlagen der Programmierung beherrsche ich und mit Servlets und JSP beherrsche ich die Grundlagen, aber ich hätte gerne hierzu ein Hilfsmittel! Ist Netbeans hierzu geignet?


----------



## RaoulDuke (10. Jul 2006)

Ja, Netbeans ist eine Alternative zu Eclipse. Netbeans ist eine Entwicklungsumgebung von Sun.

Kannst du hier runterladen und ausprobieren: http://www.netbeans.org/

Mir gefällt es etwas besser als Eclipse, aber das ist wohl Geschmackssache.

Damit kannst du wie in Eclipse JSPs, Servlets, Java Klassen, etc, etc anlegen und Webapplikationen, EJB Applikationen, einfache Java Applikationen, etc bauen. Du kannst Webanwendungen auch direkt in einem Applikationsserver wie Tomcat, JBOSS, Sun Application Server, etc deployen und starten. Netbeans bringt sogar direkt einen Tomcat mit.


----------



## siba (11. Jul 2006)

Netbeans macht all das, was ich wollte! Super!


----------

